# A rather ambitious custard bread...!



## Chausiubao (Aug 20, 2007)

It's been awhile since I've been on here, but I'm returning for no apparent reason!  

At any rate, I've been experimenting with making a custard bread, and I was wondering what you guys thought of it!  

Pineapple Custard Bun  
3 Flavors:  

1.    Pie crust 
2.    Sweetened yeast leavened bread 
3.    Pineapple custard  

Pineapple Custard  
4    Med.    Eggs 
2.5 C.        Milk 
2    C.        Sugar 
1    Tsp.     Vanilla Extract 
1/4  C.        Crushed Pineapple  

Beat ingredients together in a saucepan Heat mixture until hot, but not boiling, place in baking dish Bake at 325F for 40 minutes  

Pie Crust  

1 1/3 C. Cake Flour 
1/2 C. Butter 
1/2 Tsp. Salt 
3 Tbsp. Cold water  

Mix the flour and salt, then cut the butter into the flour until crumbly Add the water by tablespoon and roll out the pie crust  

Pineapple Bread

1 1/2 C. Cake Flour
1 C. Bread Flour
1 C. Pineapple Juice
2 Tbsp. Sugar
1 Tsp. Salt
1 Tsp. Saf Instant Yeast
1/4 C. Crushed Pineapples

I include pineapple as as a wet ingredient and combine it with the juice, and sugar. Then I mix the salt, yeast, and cake flour. So the dry and wet will be combined, and the bread flour is used to fix the wetness of the over-hydrated dough. 

Once the dough passes a windowpane test, I let it cold ferment in the refrigerator overnight, then I bring it out and steam ferment it for another hour (I'm hazy on this part, at any rate, I'll ferment it with steam until it increases double).

Once fermented, I divide the dough into 10 separate pieces, stretch, form a bowl, pour in the prepared custard, and press the pie crust into the now sealed dough ball. 

Then the oven will be preheated to 400F for an hour (to allow for the final proof) and baked for 15 minutes once the proof is finished. Cool, and survey the damage!

I got the pie crust and the custard recipe online, so really all I'm coming up with is the bread, and the idea to put it together. 

So basically, I was wondering, what did you guys think of the ingredients I'm putting into this recipe?  

I'm a little worried that the pie crust, the custard, and the bread won't be done at the same time, but that can only be reconciled with trial and error.

Do you think that the egg custard won't cook properly if its enclosed inside bread dough? I know that custards are usually cooked inside water baths, but since this is a bread, will the heating of the dough serve the same purpose?

Tell me what you think!


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 21, 2007)

i dont really understand how the pie crust fits in. isnt the custard sealed in the dough balls? why use more crust/dough? 

i think i'm confused....


----------



## Chausiubao (Aug 21, 2007)

I just thought it might go well together ^^;;

Its completely abstract right now, all I've done is make the bread portion of it to see how that part of the recipe was. 

I've only made custard for custard tarts, so I don't know how it'd work out inside bread, all I know is that the bread has to be stretched really thin, but even that I haven't tried yet.


----------

